# old west invitations



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

I want to do "wanted" posters for my invitations and I need help with the wording (for the party/haunt specifics). I think I know how to age the paper but not sure what to do with the rest. We hand deliver most of our invitations and was thinking about having my nephew dressed up a a cowboy and ride his stick pony up to the door to hand them out. (Easier than dragging the real pony around). The invites will be in an aged envelope marked Pony Express and I was thinking about sealing them with wax. Any suggestions?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

No suggestions from me but that sounds awesome! Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Very cool idea!
Here's a link to some old west slang, maybe you can use something here.

http://freepages.genealogy.rootsweb.com/~poindexterfamily/OldWestSlang.html


----------



## Dragon (Oct 31, 2007)

A suggestion I have is to maybe use that parchment type paper (The one I am thinking of looks "oily").
Here is a link for lay-out ideas. http://www.oldwestreplicas.com/posters.html

If it's a costume party, maybe have something like "imposters will be tarred and feathered" somewhere on the poster. 

Of course you can always do something like...

Wanted: You
For failure to appear at he party of XXXX on XXXX.

Have fun.


----------



## REV (Oct 26, 2007)

This sounds like a blast... There is a lot of good western 'fonts' you can find on the web for free. Download a few of those and try them out. Ill check to see if I can find some sites with them next time I am at home... They will make the writing style a little more authentic.


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

That sounds fantastic! 
How about offering a "reward" that is the sum of their age or the number of their house to add an extra personal touch?


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Fantastic idea! Maybe add to your poster "all those not in costume will be hung by the neck" and have a photo of someone swinging from the gallows?


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

that's such a cool idea! i love it!


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

kallie,

Glad I was able to help in some small way.


----------



## jadewik (Dec 6, 2007)

If you're looking for free western fonts, try these two websites:
http://www.1001fonts.com/
http://1001freefonts.com/

I get a lot of my fonts there. All you need to do is unzip, then drag/drop the font file into your "fonts" directory in Windows (assuming you're using Windows).

Also, if you're looking for some "mood photos" or photos for ideas, here are some photos I took in Tombstone this last year. Enjoy!
The Black Moriah-- Boot Hill's Hearse
The Birdcage's Bar
Photos/Billings of Actors at the Birdcage
Birdcage, Main Hall (Dark Photo)
Dead Sign
The Crystal Palace
Fatima Painting (slight Nudity warning for those who are sensitive)
Prostitution Notice
OK Corral
Birdcage Sign
Silver Nugget


----------



## Redneck220 (Dec 13, 2005)

DOH!!! Just after I pack up all the photos too. I've got some snapshots from a visit to ghost towns in Montana. May be able to find them if interested.


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

jadewik - thanks for all the great photos!


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

******* 220 - sure I'm interested if you can find them. Montana is my 2nd home state practically. Where'd you go out there?


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

BooBerrie...I "aged" some paper for labels in the Potions Class at my Harry Potter Party...I used plain 'ol printer paper, scrunched it up really tight, then smoothed it out enough to lay in a shallow pan filled with strong black coffee. The longer you leave it, the darker it gets. Then dry it on paper towels. It really looked aged, and was very inexpensive. The same pot of coffee made _LOTS_ of sheets!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Oh yeah, I found sealing wax at Micheal's crafts.


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

Mhooch - did you age the paper before or after they were printed on? I'm afraid crinkled paper won't go through my printer, and the coffee would wash/mess up the ink on the already printed ones.


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

This year I aged paper after printing the invites. They were pirate themed. I printed the invites, and aged them with tea and a paper towel. Dipped the towel into the tea, and rubbed it over the paper and let it dry. I crumbled them up with my hands and then I used a candle to burn the edges. They looked great. The tea did not cause the ink to run, but then again I used a laser printer. It might with an inkjet.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I aged them after they were printed, no probs


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the help you guys - I think I'll do the aging after printing - have to see because my printer is an inkjet. Prob. a lot of trial and error but I got time (for now).


----------

